
Taking a Spin on WireGuard-Windows Pre-Alpha - vxNsr
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/taking-a-spin-on-wireguards-windows-pre-alpha/
======
vxNsr
Exciting that this is finally available for windows. I wonder if microsoft
will give him more access to make it truly native.

